# pulled pork



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I did my first butts for pulled pork I rubbed down with a deli or brown mustard then applyed slap your mama rub. It turned out pretty good.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

yes it did, from the pics!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Save your money and just use regular yellow mustard next time. The meat doesn’t take on the flavor either way.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Splittine said:


> Save your money and just use regular yellow mustard next time. The meat doesn’t take on the flavor either way.


And save some yellow mustard to make some Carolina mustard based sauce. I had some in SC last year and it was really good. I've been wanting to smoke a butt so I can make my own sauce.

https://amazingribs.com/tested-recipes/other-fun-sauce-recipes/grownup-mustard-bbq-sauce-recipe


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Well I used what I had at the time. Like I said I'm learning.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

It looks great to me! I am going to try my first one in my smoker this weekend. I know it's different every time, but how long did that take to get to your temperature?


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I had my temp at 250 for 2 1/2 hrs. smoking then I rapped for another 2 hrs. until my internal temp was 195.
This was the instruction's from the smoker.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Rickpcfl said:


> And save some yellow mustard to make some Carolina mustard based sauce. I had some in SC last year and it was really good. I've been wanting to smoke a butt so I can make my own sauce.
> 
> https://amazingribs.com/tested-recipes/other-fun-sauce-recipes/grownup-mustard-bbq-sauce-recipe


I'll check it out.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Whoa dude! There's something wrong with your smoker... Its too clean. 




:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:




Pulled Pork is always a pleaser, looks good.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

YuMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

ChileRelleno said:


> Whoa dude! There's something wrong with your smoker... Its too clean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::yes: The picture was before smoking. lol. I clean it each time I use. I was worried about other smells mixing together.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

A smoker needs to be seasoned like a piece of good cast iron.
Just keep it clean of grease, food particles and any flaking carbon deposits.


Just my $0.02


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up DMC! We are just sitting down to my first one right now. I made it the way you made yours except I used plain mustard and had mine going at 225 until it stalled at 148 degrees. Once it stalled for about 3 hours, I cranked it up to 275 and powered through. Nice and tender and very moist. :thumbup:


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Save your money and just use regular yellow mustard next time. The meat doesn’t take on the flavor either way.


Or save your money and time and don't bother with the mustard at all. It doesn't take on the flavor and the mustard cooks off the meat, along with most of the rub. Just my opinion.


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

DMC said:


> I had my temp at 250 for 2 1/2 hrs. smoking then I rapped for another 2 hrs. until my internal temp was 195.
> This was the instruction's from the smoker.


So these butts only cooked for 4.5 hours, if I'm understanding you? Did it pull apart easily or did you have to work at it? It looks a little chunky to me but I'm not knocking it.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

No it pulled apart easy. I just didn't break it down real small.

The mustard was used mostly to make rub stick to the butt.


----------

